
Looking for Procedure Mask Substitute - kiostech
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/29/health/coronavirus-masks-hoarding.html
======
kiostech
Due to the outbreak of the coronavirus, the procedure mask, and surgery mask
are in great shortage. One box of procedure masks in Hong Kong may cost more
than $1000 HKD (which is equivalent to $128.74 USD). I am looking for an
alternative for my local community, please help and give me some advice,
thanks.

